# Lambo Doors for Cruze



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

*::GT FACTORY:: Angel Door System -Rear Lambo Doors For Your Vehicle.
Or available here.
11-up Chevrolet Cruze Vertical Doors at Andy's Auto Sport
:th_coolio:*


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ban.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

No, thank you. I'd like the Cruze to not be ridiculed.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

*fixed


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't forget some 24" spinners and a neon underbody kit.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...bling, bling, bling, ding...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

hahaha, 24'' spinners!!!! 

imagine.......


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nobody said:


> Don't forget some 24" spinners and a neon underbody kit.


Or the sawtooth hood, you gotta have that.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> hahaha, 24'' spinners!!!!
> 
> imagine.......


No, don't imagine, lol. However, I am considering getting the KMC Rockstars for my Cruze and those are 20s... I'll keep my eco wheels for autocross events. lol


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> No, don't imagine, lol. However, I am considering getting the KMC Rockstars for my Cruze and those are 20s... I'll keep my eco wheels for autocross events. lol


Haha that what im doin

h3llion


----------

